# RecipeDB - LACCey-burst APA



## brettprevans (1/6/09)

LACCey-burst APA  Ale - American Pale Ale  Extract                      Brewer's Notes This is an extract version of Jye's AG Hopburst from http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=9553&hl=hopburst&st=40- 36g of the hop mix should be added as part of mash/steep- 0 min additions are dry hop additions- you can mix 56g of each hop together and just make 25, 20,15, 10, 5 and 0 min additions in bulk. like this36 gm Hopburst Mix (Mash hop) 18 gm Hopburst Mix (25 min) 18 gm Hopburst Mix (20 min) 18 gm Hopburst Mix (15 min) 18 gm Hopburst Mix (10 min) 36 gm Hopburst Mix (5 min) 30 gm Hopburst Mix (Dry Hop)    Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      0.2 kg Weyermann Munich I    0.2 kg JWM Crystal 140     3 kg Generic DME - Light    0.5 kg Coopers LME - Wheat       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      12 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 5mins)    12 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 5mins)    12 g Centennial (Pellet, 10.0AA%, 5mins)    10 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 0mins)    10 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 0mins)    10 g Centennial (Pellet, 10.0AA%, 0mins)    6 g Centennial (Pellet, 10.0AA%, 25mins)    6 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 25mins)    6 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 25mins)    6 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 20mins)    6 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 20mins)    6 g Centennial (Pellet, 10.0AA%, 20mins)    6 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 15mins)    6 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 15mins)    6 g Centennial (Pellet, 10.0AA%, 15mins)    6 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 10mins)    6 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 10mins)    6 g Centennial (Pellet, 10.0AA%, 10mins)       Yeast     12 g DCL Yeast US-05 - American Ale         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.061 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.015 (calc)   Bitterness 38.6 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 5.99%   Colour 19 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 14 days   Conditioning 2 days


----------



## brettprevans (1/6/09)

I think the 'grain' bill in this is too simple. I like complex grain bills. But hopbusts are ment to be about hops not the grain. so i'll just deal with it.

might sub some light malt for some amber. dont know. then again if i dont have any munich left I wont be using it either.


edit: 
in case anyone gives a toss as to why its named what it is (lACCey burst)...2nd daughters name is Lacey. and Ive used Amarillo, Cascade and Centennial 
so you get l - A, C, C -ey and its a hop burst.

edit edit: any comments, question, queries, doubtful point?


----------



## Wisey (22/8/09)

how'd it turn out?


----------

